# Italia,contagi e decessi mai così alti da aprile e maggio



## Andris (10 Dicembre 2021)

*Non succedeva dal 3 aprile che in Italia si superasse la linea dei 20.000 contagi, infatti oggi comunicati 20.497 positivi*

Se questo dato può essere calmierato dall'aumento dei tamponi per chi è costretto dal demenziale green pass e forse da qualche ipotetico arretrato non comunicato all'Immacolata, cosa ben diversa sono i decessi.

*Dal 28 maggio non si toccava almeno 118 morti.

Gli ingressi sia in terapia intensiva sia nei reparti ordinari aumentano costantemente ogni settimana, come ha comunicato Brusaferro nel commento del report.

Al 2 dicembre infatti 7,3% in terapia intensiva mentre il 9 dicembre 8,5%.
10,6% nei reparti ordinari contro 9,1% di una settimana fa.

Oggi la Calabria si è aggiunta alle tre regioni gialle, altre hanno sfiorato il cambio e si sono salvate per un parametro
Solo il Molise è catalogato a basso rischio.*

Sette Regioni e Province autonome superano la soglia di allerta per l'occupazione di posti letto Covid nelle terapie intensive, fissata al 10%: Calabria (all'11,8%), Friuli Venezia Giulia (14,3%), Liguria (12,4%), Marche (14,8%), PA Bolzano (18%), PA Trento (16,7%), Veneto (12,4%), Emilia Romagna (10,1%).

Superano invece la soglia di allerta del 15% per l'occupazione dei reparti di area medica quattro Regioni e Province autonome: Calabria (al 16,8%), Friuli Venezia Giulia (23,3%), PA Bolzano (19,2%), Valle d'Aosta (24,2%).


Ansa


----------



## Andris (11 Dicembre 2021)

niente male...


>


----------



## Andris (11 Dicembre 2021)

intanto in Veneto...



>


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Non succedeva dal 3 aprile che in Italia si superasse la linea dei 20.000 contagi, infatti oggi comunicati 20.497 positivi*
> 
> Se questo dato può essere calmierato dall'aumento dei tamponi per chi è costretto dal demenziale green pass e forse da qualche ipotetico arretrato non comunicato all'Immacolata, cosa ben diversa sono i decessi.
> 
> ...


La dimostrazione che i vaccini funzionano ma purtroppo hanno una durata limitata e quindi è necessario rifarli, senza vaccino ovviamente la situazione sarebbe di nuovo alle soglie del tragico.. L'unica nota che riconosco contro il vaccino è che inevitabilmente abbassa la soglia di percezione del pericolo, e porta a prendere meno precauzioni..


----------



## Simo98 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Si sta preparando il terreno fertile per le prossime restrizioni


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La dimostrazione che i vaccini funzionano ma purtroppo hanno una durata limitata e quindi è necessario rifarli, senza vaccino ovviamente la situazione sarebbe di nuovo alle soglie del tragico.. L'unica nota che riconosco contro il vaccino è che inevitabilmente abbassa la soglia di percezione del pericolo, e porta a prendere meno precauzioni..


I vaccini son importanti ma non si possono nemmeno somministrare come se fosse una soluzione fisiologica.
Ti posso solo dire che mia sorella la stiamo veramente analizzando ai raggi x e stiamo arrivando alla conclusione che il vaccino, la terza dose, abbia slatentizzato una potenziale allergia.
Sta di fatto che da 12 ore dopo il vaccino sta uno schifo.
Non voglio spaventare alcuno, sia chiaro, ma in un mondo di notizie fake credo che le testimonianze personali, se vere e sincere, possano essere utili.

I vaccini vanno fatti ma serve un approccio di un certo livello che mal si concilia con la corsa contro il tempo.


----------



## sunburn (11 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La dimostrazione che i vaccini funzionano ma purtroppo hanno una durata limitata e quindi è necessario rifarli, senza vaccino ovviamente la situazione sarebbe di nuovo alle soglie del tragico.. L'unica nota che riconosco contro il vaccino è che inevitabilmente abbassa la soglia di percezione del pericolo, e porta a prendere meno precauzioni..


Beh oddio, nell’ultimo report dell’ISS c’è un confronto tra over 80 non vaccinati e over-80 vaccinati da più di 5 mesi: i primi hanno un tasso di ricovero in TI e decessi nove volte superiore. E stiam parlando di over-80… Calerà anche, ma resta altissima. 
Sulla base dei dei dati attualmente disponibili, fermo restando che un ciclo dovrebbero farselo tutti(volenti o nolenti), io continuo ad avere grosse perplessità sulla necessità e utilità di fare una terza dose a tutta la popolazione.


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Non succedeva dal 3 aprile che in Italia si superasse la linea dei 20.000 contagi, infatti oggi comunicati 20.497 positivi*
> 
> Se questo dato può essere calmierato dall'aumento dei tamponi per chi è costretto dal demenziale green pass e forse da qualche ipotetico arretrato non comunicato all'Immacolata, cosa ben diversa sono i decessi.
> 
> ...



E' appena arrivato il freddo, e... 

Non ci voleva certo uno scienziato per intuirlo. Vedremo a gennaio/febbraio come saremo conciati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I vaccini son importanti ma non si possono nemmeno somministrare come se fosse una soluzione fisiologica.
> Ti posso solo dire che mia sorella la stiamo veramente analizzando ai raggi x e stiamo arrivando alla conclusione che il vaccino, la terza dose, abbia slatentizzato una potenziale allergia.
> Sta di fatto che da 12 ore dopo il vaccino sta uno schifo.
> Non voglio spaventare alcuno, sia chiaro, ma in un mondo di notizie fake credo che le testimonianze personali, se vere e sincere, possano essere utili.
> ...


Pure io dopo la seconda dose sono stato male per 24 ore circa, ma alla fine non mi pare di aver avuto conseguenze.. Purtroppo le alternative non sono molte.. Di certo senza covid stavamo tutti meglio


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh oddio, nell’ultimo report dell’ISS c’è un confronto tra over 80 non vaccinati e over-80 vaccinati da più di 5 mesi: i primi hanno un tasso di ricovero in TI e decessi nove volte superiore. E stiam parlando di over-80… Calerà anche, ma resta altissima.
> Sulla base dei dei dati attualmente disponibili, fermo restando che un ciclo dovrebbero farselo tutti(volenti o nolenti), io continuo ad avere grosse perplessità sulla necessità e utilità di fare una terza dose a tutta la popolazione.


Si ma quanti non vaccinati ci sono ancora? Mah.. Cmq ormai la 3a dose l'ho prenotata tra un mese.. Vedremo che succede nel frattempo


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> intanto in Veneto...


In effetti durante un'emergenza sanitaria, se così la si vuol chiamare, sospendere o licenziare i medici perché fa figo fare la voce grossa é stata un'idea davvero geniale. Spero che questi RIFIUTINO di farsi reintegrare, e a chi tocca tocca


----------



## fabri47 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> intanto in Veneto...


No ma non c'è malafede, Draghi e Speranza sono buoni e pensano al bene del paese. Il male assoluto sono i no vax.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> intanto in Veneto...



Fossi in quei medici "no-vax",farei una bella pernacchia all'interlocutore e me ne infischierei.

Sono stati allontanati (da sani) e ora dopo averli derisi e privati del lavoro/stipendio,vogliono richiamarli per gestire l'emergenza ? Si fottessero tutti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No ma non c'è malafede, Draghi e Speranza sono buoni e pensano al bene del paese. Il male assoluto sono i no vax.


Ti ci metto pure Zaia nel calderone, che ha fatto chiudere tutti i centri per tamponi nella Asl, quindi chi vuole se lo deve fare in farmacia, se trova posto. Chi non trova posto se ne sbatte e gira senza, a ragione.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pure io dopo la seconda dose sono stato male per 24 ore circa, ma alla fine non mi pare di aver avuto conseguenze.. Purtroppo le alternative non sono molte.. Di certo senza covid stavamo tutti meglio


Mia sorella ti premetto però che è soggetto allergico ai pollini.
Oggi sono 22 giorni che ha fatto la terza dose ed è come se per lei fosse maggio : esplosa una rinite allergica pazzesca.
Per ora sta facendo antistaminico, cortisone ed aerosol ma nei prossimi giorni faremo un prelievo per capire meglio cosa possa esser successo.
Si teme eosinoflia.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ti ci metto pure Zaia nel calderone, che ha fatto chiudere tutti i centri per tamponi nella Asl, quindi chi vuole se lo deve fare in farmacia, se trova posto. Chi non trova posto se ne sbatte e gira senza, a ragione.


Altro "buono" pure quello.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Altro "buono" pure quello.


Dopo quel 70% alle elezioni gli é partito il cervello, molti qui dicono sia cambiato così rapidamente perché punti a diventare leader della Lega.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2021)

Il mondo al contrario, leggo alcuni commenti e non me ne capacito. 
i buoni sarebbero i medici no vax e i cattivi gli ospedali che salvano le vite. 
Incredibile.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il mondo al contrario, leggo alcuni commenti e non me ne capacito.
> i buoni sarebbero i medici no vax e i cattivi gli ospedali che salvano le vite.
> Incredibile.



Invece secondo il tuo punto di vista (e quello di tanti altri) un medico non vaccinato SANO (ripeto,SANO),tamponato ogni giorno (quindi sicuramente più sicuro di un vaccinato mai tamponato),è necessariamente un cattivone.
Le vite vengono salvate solamente dai medici pro vax,mentre i no vax (sani) si grattano beatamente le belotas.

Questi medici saranno sicuramente arruolati come villain nel prossimo film della Marvel


----------



## Dexter (11 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Non succedeva dal 3 aprile che in Italia si superasse la linea dei 20.000 contagi, infatti oggi comunicati 20.497 positivi*
> 
> Se questo dato può essere calmierato dall'aumento dei tamponi per chi è costretto dal demenziale green pass e forse da qualche ipotetico arretrato non comunicato all'Immacolata, cosa ben diversa sono i decessi.
> 
> ...


L'importante é che si vaccinino tutti quanti, neonati inclusi. Solo così 'celafaremo'. Ora scusate torno ad arrampicarmi sugli alberi e a mangiar banane.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il mondo al contrario, leggo alcuni commenti e non me ne capacito.
> i buoni sarebbero i medici no vax e i cattivi gli ospedali che salvano le vite.
> Incredibile.


Io non mi capacito di sentire che siamo in emergenza ma si continuano a ridurre medici e infermieri, forse, ma forse eh, non é un po' darsi una zappa nei piedi? Ma non sono medico né laureato


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Invece secondo il tuo punto di vista (e quello di tanti altri) un medico non vaccinato SANO (ripeto,SANO),tamponato ogni giorno (quindi sicuramente più sicuro di un vaccinato mai tamponato),è necessariamente un cattivone.
> *Le vite vengono salvate solamente dai medici pro vax,mentre i no vax (sani) si grattano beatamente le belotas*.
> 
> Questi medici saranno sicuramente arruolati come villain nel prossimo film della Marvel


La sa rigirare bene, é pronto per entrare in politica il nostro Lollo  
Si scherza Lollo, ma me le tiri fuori a forza


----------



## hakaishin (11 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La dimostrazione che i vaccini funzionano ma purtroppo hanno una durata limitata e quindi è necessario rifarli, senza vaccino ovviamente la situazione sarebbe di nuovo alle soglie del tragico.. L'unica nota che riconosco contro il vaccino è che inevitabilmente abbassa la soglia di percezione del pericolo, e porta a prendere meno precauzioni..


Quindi subito longdaun e ritiro a casa a vita no?


----------



## hakaishin (11 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I vaccini son importanti ma non si possono nemmeno somministrare come se fosse una soluzione fisiologica.
> Ti posso solo dire che mia sorella la stiamo veramente analizzando ai raggi x e stiamo arrivando alla conclusione che il vaccino, la terza dose, abbia slatentizzato una potenziale allergia.
> Sta di fatto che da 12 ore dopo il vaccino sta uno schifo.
> Non voglio spaventare alcuno, sia chiaro, ma in un mondo di notizie fake credo che le testimonianze personali, se vere e sincere, possano essere utili.
> ...


No ma va, il vaccino è perfetto. Tua sorella o sta fingendo o ha altre patologie no?

Mettendo da parte gli scherzi, un grande abbraccio a te e tua sorella e forza tutta!


----------



## hakaishin (11 Dicembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> L'importante é che si vaccinino tutti quanti, neonati inclusi. Solo così 'celafaremo'. Ora scusate torno ad arrampicarmi sugli alberi e a mangiar banane.


Ma si possono vaccinare anche i feti?
Quando iniziano il vaccino sui cani e i gatti?


----------



## David Drills (11 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Invece secondo il tuo punto di vista (e quello di tanti altri) un medico non vaccinato SANO (ripeto,SANO),tamponato ogni giorno (quindi sicuramente più sicuro di un vaccinato mai tamponato),è necessariamente un cattivone.
> Le vite vengono salvate solamente dai medici pro vax,mentre i no vax (sani) si grattano beatamente le belotas.
> 
> Questi medici saranno sicuramente arruolati come villain nel prossimo film della Marvel


Sano finchè si ammala. Ti ricordo che il tampone non fornisce un risultato immediato, anzi c'è una bella lag, per cui il simpatico medico no vax può infettare un malato oncologico mentre aspetta il risultato.


----------



## David Drills (11 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Io non mi capacito di sentire che siamo in emergenza ma si continuano a ridurre medici e infermieri, forse, ma forse eh, non é un po' darsi una zappa nei piedi? Ma non sono medico né laureato


Piuttosto andrebbero licenziati tutti (indipendentemente dai no vax, ci sono un sacco di medici cani che da anni prendono stipendi enormi senza fare un c...0) e assunti nuovi medici che abbiano ben chiaro cosa significa fare il medico e la medicina.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma si possono vaccinare anche i feti?
> Quando iniziano il vaccino sui cani e i gatti?


----------



## Kaw (11 Dicembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Sano finchè si ammala. Ti ricordo che il tampone non fornisce un risultato immediato, anzi c'è una bella lag, per cui il simpatico medico no vax può infettare un malato oncologico mentre aspetta il risultato.


Obiezione perfetta, se non fosse che il vaccino non protegge dal contagio, e molti studi equiparano la carica virale dei non vaccinati a quella dei vaccinati.
Il tampone ti dà un risultato immediato, ma farsene uno ogni 48 ore ti fornisce comunque una situazione più chiara di chi il tampone non se lo fà. Anche i vaccinati dovrebbero tamponarsi quindi.


----------



## David Drills (11 Dicembre 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Obiezione perfetta, se non fosse che il vaccino non protegge dal contagio, e molti studi equiparano la carica virale dei non vaccinati a quella dei vaccinati.
> Il tampone ti dà un risultato immediato, ma farsene uno ogni 48 ore ti fornisce comunque una situazione più chiara di chi il tampone non se lo fà. Anche i vaccinati dovrebbero tamponarsi quindi.


Vaccino obbligatorio + tampone obbligatorio e risolviamo il problema


----------



## Prealpi (11 Dicembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Vaccino obbligatorio + tampone obbligatorio e risolviamo il problema


È poi cos'altro..le persone hanno completamente perso la capacità di pensare


----------



## gabri65 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Io l'unica cosa che vedo è tanto odio verso chi non si ammala di Covid. C'è gente che non lo prende nemmeno a iniettarglielo dentro, con vaccini o altro. E sono questi ad essere responsabili del tutto, sono loro la causa dei problemi degli altri.

Finché non c'è la certificazione che uno si è ammalato, secondo me continueranno all'infinito. Ci vogliono tutti marchiati.

E' questa la nuova normalità, dovrà diventare come pagare le tasse, come farsi battezzare. Un altro mostro ideologico.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Dicembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Sano finchè si ammala. Ti ricordo che il tampone non fornisce un risultato immediato, anzi c'è una bella lag, per cui il simpatico medico no vax può infettare un malato oncologico mentre aspetta il risultato.



Certamente.
Ma è più facile beccare positivo un medico tamponato quotidianamente oppure un medico vaccinato e mai tamponato ?

Un pò come la storia del supergreencazz.
Non appena qualcuno viene contagiato,subito a dare la colpa al primo no vax che si incontra.
Mentre se a "infettare" potrebbe essere quello vaccinato,con green pass in regola,però* positivo* e tranquillamente in giro per andare a trovare la ragazza (beccato uno proprio l'altro ieri)...beh,su questo fatto nessuno che dica niente.

Del resto parliamo di un cittadino di serie A,no? Vaccinato,con green pass in regola.
Chissene se consapevole di essere positivo,va in giro come se niente fosse.
Chissene se il supergreencazz non viene bloccato per quelli risultati positivi.


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Dicembre 2021)

Che devono salvare Natale,Pasqua e l'estate 2022 lo hanno già detto?


----------



## mandraghe (11 Dicembre 2021)

hAnO sTati iNoVaCs è stato detto?


----------



## Andris (11 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io l'unica cosa che vedo è tanto odio verso chi non si ammala di Covid. C'è gente che non lo prende nemmeno a iniettarglielo dentro, con vaccini o altro. E sono questi ad essere responsabili del tutto, sono loro la causa dei problemi degli altri.
> 
> Finché non c'è la certificazione che uno si è ammalato, secondo me continueranno all'infinito. Ci vogliono tutti marchiati.
> 
> E' questa la nuova normalità, dovrà diventare come pagare le tasse, come farsi battezzare. Un altro mostro ideologico.


qualche settimana fa ho letto i dati preliminari di uno studio secondo cui ci sono dei motivi per cui certe persone non prendono il covid, a parità di esposizione con chi invece viene contagiato.
a parte la questione già nota della malattia lieve o forte con annesso eventuale recuperto in base alla risposta del tuo sistema immunitario
se dovesse arrivare in fondo e dimostrare che alcune persone sono immuni al covid senza vaccino sarebbe catastrofico per la campagna vaccinale.


----------



## Kaw (11 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io l'unica cosa che vedo è tanto odio verso chi non si ammala di Covid. C'è gente che non lo prende nemmeno a iniettarglielo dentro, con vaccini o altro. E sono questi ad essere responsabili del tutto, sono loro la causa dei problemi degli altri.
> 
> *Finché non c'è la certificazione che uno si è ammalato, secondo me continueranno all'infinito. Ci vogliono tutti marchiati.*
> 
> E' questa la nuova normalità, dovrà diventare come pagare le tasse, come farsi battezzare. Un altro mostro ideologico.


L'hanno sempre dichiarato chiaro e tondo: vaccinati, guariti o morti!!!


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> È poi cos'altro..le persone hanno completamente perso la capacità di pensare


Sacrificio dei primogeniti maschi e reintroduzione dello Ius primae noctis... Per proteggere gli altri


----------



## Andris (11 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La dimostrazione che i vaccini funzionano ma purtroppo hanno una durata limitata e quindi è necessario rifarli, senza vaccino ovviamente la situazione sarebbe di nuovo alle soglie del tragico..


se tasso occupazione in terapia intensiva incrementa sempre così arrivi al 30% in quattro mesi, ma potrebbe salire


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi subito longdaun e ritiro a casa a vita no?


Secondo me con le terze dosi la situazione rimarrà gestibile


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Io non mi capacito di sentire che siamo in emergenza ma si continuano a ridurre medici e infermieri, forse, ma forse eh, non é un po' darsi una zappa nei piedi? Ma non sono medico né laureato


È una questione di coerenza ragazzi, se sei un medico credi nella medicina e quindi ti vaccini.


----------



## raducioiu (11 Dicembre 2021)

> È una questione di coerenza ragazzi, se sei un medico credi nella medicina e quindi ti vaccini.


La medicina non è una religione in cui credere. Sempre più spesso si sente anche sostenere che bisogna "credere" nella scienza.
Ma se sei uno scienziato non "credi". È esattamente l'opposto. Studi, dubiti, verifichi, scopri.
Se sei un medico serio ti informi e studi e in maniera seria puoi anche mettere in dubbio una cura, un medicinale o un vaccino, se ci sono elementi per farlo. 
Se ci sono medici (e ce ne sono) che espongono dubbi seri sul vaccino (basati su fatti) non vedo incoerenza.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Dicembre 2021)

E poi dato che si parla tanto di coerenza,perchè richiamare questi medici no vax quando tu stesso,per farti vedere grande e intransigente, li hai cacciati dal lavoro solo qualche mese fa ?

Dal momento che no vax erano e no vax sono rimasti (nonostante i 1000 ricatti subiti),siate coerenti fino alla fine e se dovesse mancare personale (che già latitava ben prima della pandemia)...arrangiatevi!


----------



## gabri65 (11 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> La medicina non è una religione in cui credere. Sempre più spesso si sente anche sostenere che bisogna "credere" nella scienza.
> Ma se sei uno scienziato non "credi". È esattamente l'opposto. Studi, dubiti, verifichi, scopri.
> Se sei un medico serio ti informi e studi e in maniera seria puoi anche mettere in dubbio una cura, un medicinale o un vaccino, se ci sono elementi per farlo.
> Se ci sono medici (e ce ne sono) che espongono dubbi seri sul vaccino (basati su fatti) non vedo incoerenza.



Quanta verità.

E quanta sufficienza in quelli che semplicemente si affidano alla fede in questo sistema semplicemente perchè piovuta dall'alto. In genere fatta piovere da loro simili, non da enti divini.

Tutto questo viene poi fatto passare come un dogma irrinunciabile, quando invece gran parte della vera Scienza è indagine e scoperta, continua revisione, e non bieca sottomissione a leggi incomprensibili.

Ma questo è adesso, in questa sliding door del Covid si è instaurata la dittatura della religione scientifico-sanitaria, portata avanti da gente che poi va a calcare i red carpet insieme alle star internazionali.

Come fate a non accorgervene, solo Dio lo sa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me con le terze dosi la situazione rimarrà gestibile


ho i miei dubbi....
i dati sono in crescita lineare costante da settembre.
non credo che sia questione di 3a dose o meno, di certo non c'entrano sparate tipo temperatura o cose così.

se le curve cambieranno sarà per la variante. se rimarrà costante forse non si dovrà nemmeno chiudere niente di niente ma questo non lo so anche perchè poi è tutto soggettivo, qui ormai per 3 casi si agitano come matti.
c'è da dire che sotto natale ci sarà una super accelerazione perchè la gente non capisce la situazione, quindi forse ci sarà da scegliere tra le feste e le chiusure.


----------



## sunburn (11 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quanta verità.
> 
> E quanta sufficienza in quelli che semplicemente si affidano alla fede in questo sistema semplicemente perchè piovuta dall'alto. In genere fatta piovere da loro simili, non da enti divini.
> 
> ...


Ti sei dimenticato di un dettaglio: mancano basi scientifiche a sostegno della tesi dei no-vax.
Credere ciecamente nella scienza è sicuramente sbagliato perché spesso(come nel nostro caso) fornisce un sapere di tipo probabilistico, quindi a maggior ragione non si può credere ciecamente nella pratica(la medicina) che ne applica i risultati. 
Tuttavia, i dati scientifici ci sono, sono pubblici e possono essere ribaltati da chiunque ne abbia le competenze. 
Dall’altro lato, quello dei no vax, si crede ciecamente nel… nulla: al momento non esiste uno straccio di studio che supporti la tesi no-vax, solo una sequenza infinita “eh ma chissà, eh ma magari ecc”.
Tra le due posizioni, che personalmente non condivido, mi sembra che quella più meritevole di biasimo e scherno sia la seconda. Poi, per carità, sei liberissimo di buttare nel wc decenni di progresso medico-scientifico, oltre che il lavoro di centinaia di migliaia di ricercatori, perché Burioni si fa la sfilata sul red carpet.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ti sei dimenticato di un dettaglio: mancano basi scientifiche a sostegno della tesi dei no-vax.
> Credere ciecamente nella scienza è sicuramente sbagliato perché spesso(come nel nostro caso) fornisce un sapere di tipo probabilistico, quindi a maggior ragione non si può credere ciecamente nella pratica(la medicina) che ne applica i risultati.
> Tuttavia, i dati scientifici ci sono, sono pubblici e possono essere ribaltati da chiunque ne abbia le competenze.
> Dall’altro lato, quello dei no vax, si crede ciecamente nel… nulla: al momento non esiste uno straccio di studio che supporti la tesi no-vax, solo una sequenza infinita “eh ma chissà, eh ma magari ecc”.
> Tra le due posizioni, che personalmente non condivido, mi sembra che quella più meritevole di biasimo e scherno sia la seconda. Poi, per carità, sei liberissimo di buttare nel wc decenni di progresso medico-scientifico, oltre che il lavoro di centinaia di migliaia di ricercatori, perché Burioni si fa la sfilata sul red carpet.



Non mi sono dimenticato proprio un bel niente. Chi ti ha detto che sono no-vax?

Il mio lavoro ad esempio si basa su studio e know-how fondato su basi incontrovertibili. Applichi procedure di best-practices alle tue conoscenze, produci e ottieni i risultati sperati. Quando qualcosa non va, in genere hai commesso un errore o sei stato disattento e superficiale.

Invece sempre più spesso vedo gente che produce ordigni su base alquanto instabile, attingendo qua e là da conoscenze frammentarie e empiriche, senza conoscerne veramente la ragione. Questa è il motivo per il quale sempre più spesso vengono fuori autentici troiai. L'unico credo è il business e il management a scopo di profitto, guarda caso per interesse personale.

E qui io vedo una massa di persone che parla di filosofie scientifiche senza avere la benché minima idea di cosa sta dicendo. Potrebbero somministrargli acqua tiepida al posto del vaccino, sarebbe esattamente la stessa cosa.

Ma proprio non ne ha, l'unica idea è quella di seguire il mainstream e la propaganda per stare dalla parte che "sembra" quella giusta.


----------



## smallball (11 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ho i miei dubbi....
> i dati sono in crescita lineare costante da settembre.
> non credo che sia questione di 3a dose o meno, di certo non c'entrano sparate tipo temperatura o cose così.
> 
> ...


Se chiudi ancora...porti veramente il Paese sull'orlo del baratro


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È una questione di coerenza ragazzi, se sei un medico credi nella medicina e quindi ti vaccini.


Coerenza: licenziare / sospendere migliaia di medici ed infermieri in "piena emergenza sanitaria" . Ok


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Dicembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Vaccino obbligatorio + tampone obbligatorio e risolviamo il problema


non so perché poi sento che sparirebbe il " tampone te lo paghi!!" da parte dei vaccinati.. visto che in Italia la coerenza domina!!


----------



## hakaishin (11 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> qualche settimana fa ho letto i dati preliminari di uno studio secondo cui ci sono dei motivi per cui certe persone non prendono il covid, a parità di esposizione con chi invece viene contagiato.
> a parte la questione già nota della malattia lieve o forte con annesso eventuale recuperto in base alla risposta del tuo sistema immunitario
> se dovesse arrivare in fondo e dimostrare che alcune persone sono immuni al covid senza vaccino sarebbe catastrofico per la campagna vaccinale.


Tipo me


----------



## hakaishin (11 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me con le terze dosi la situazione rimarrà gestibile


Meglio per loro.
Io la terza dose cercherò di farla il più tardi possibile


----------



## hakaishin (11 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È una questione di coerenza ragazzi, se sei un medico credi nella medicina e quindi ti vaccini.


Ma che diavolo stai dicendo?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ho i miei dubbi....
> i dati sono in crescita lineare costante da settembre.
> non credo che sia questione di 3a dose o meno, di certo non c'entrano sparate tipo temperatura o cose così.
> 
> ...


più che altro gli altri paesi stanno andando incontro alla quarta dose


----------



## hakaishin (11 Dicembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> più che altro gli altri paesi stanno andando incontro alla quarta dose


Solo qua si parla di chiusure e si gode per esse..


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Invece secondo il tuo punto di vista (e quello di tanti altri) un medico non vaccinato SANO (ripeto,SANO),tamponato ogni giorno (quindi sicuramente più sicuro di un vaccinato mai tamponato),è necessariamente un cattivone.
> Le vite vengono salvate solamente dai medici pro vax,mentre i no vax (sani) si grattano beatamente le belotas.
> 
> Questi medici saranno sicuramente arruolati come villain nel prossimo film della Marvel



Ovviamente come in tutte le cose sarebbe servito e servirebbe una via di mezzo, con il buon senso da parte di tutti. Cosa che non c'è stata ne da una parte, ne dall'altra.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È una questione di coerenza ragazzi, se sei un medico credi nella medicina e quindi ti vaccini.


la scienza e i credo fanno a pugni da secoli 
infatti è una manipolazione bella e buona come
i credo con gli ufo  OGGETTO volante non identificato

Stranamente adesso l'hanno smantellata sta balla
Quando non serve più il "complotto" 
fanno così con noscalance


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Dicembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Se chiudi ancora...porti veramente il Paese sull'orlo del baratro


partendo dal presupposto che si deve fare se non c'è alternativa, ovviamente credo che lo faranno solo con le solite attività non essenziali e le scuole. 
solita storia dell'inverno scorso dove poi alla fine era tutto aperto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2021)

Niente ragazzi purtroppo partiamo da due punti di partenza diversi e non troviamo un punto di incontro.


----------



## vota DC (11 Dicembre 2021)

È uscito studio iss con 515 morti non vaccinati, 200 con ciclo completo da meno di 5 mesi e più di più di 400 con più di 5 mesi....i morti per milione di non vaccinati e vaccinati sono simili.... però la cosa assurda è che a dicembre sono quasi 40 milioni con ciclo completo da meno di 5 mesi e risulta che solo 10 milioni avevano il ciclo completo! È veramente assurdo ad agosto sventolavano già il 70% ma a luglio era il 16% se i dati sono questi!


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Dicembre 2021)

.

@Ringhio8 rispetta le opinioni, solita storia.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Solo qua si parla di chiusure e si gode per esse..


I parassiti, solo loro godono per le chiusure


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque questa storia ha proprio tirato fuori l'animo cattivo delle persone (in generale ovviamente non parlo di questo forum), io mi sono vaccinato convinto di aver fatto bene a farlo (per l'immediato perché per il futuro nessuno sa), ma davvero non ho mai provato questo sentimento di odio verso chi non lo ha fatto ne ho mai provato a convincere gli altri, cosa vi spinge a poter dire chi ha ragione e chi torto in una situazione del genere? Oggi vedo gente che se a qualcuno scivola la mascherina sotto il naso vorrebbe sparargli, questa non è vita


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> più che altro gli altri paesi stanno andando incontro alla quarta dose


non lo so sinceramente.
ma non credo sia quella la soluzione. di certo non quella definitiva.
farne 2 ok, fare un richiamo ogni tanto ok, ma fare 2-3 richiami all'anno per tutti è impraticabile.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Dicembre 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Comunque questa storia ha proprio tirato fuori l'animo cattivo delle persone (in generale ovviamente non parlo di questo forum), io mi sono vaccinato convinto di aver fatto bene a farlo (per l'immediato perché per il futuro nessuno sa), ma davvero non ho mai provato questo sentimento di odio verso chi non lo ha fatto ne ho mai provato a convincere gli altri, cosa vi spinge a poter dire chi ha ragione e chi torto in una situazione del genere? Oggi vedo gente che se a qualcuno scivola la mascherina sotto il naso vorrebbe sparargli, questa non è vita



Esatto. Se noti hanno odio e pure molto i No Vax verso chi si è vaccinato. Viceversa chi lo ha fatto, odia i No Vax. Ma perché? 
Ognuno faccia quel cappero che gli pare e basta. 

Ma chissene fotte se uno è vaccinato o meno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Dicembre 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Comunque questa storia ha proprio tirato fuori l'animo cattivo delle persone (in generale ovviamente non parlo di questo forum), io mi sono vaccinato convinto di aver fatto bene a farlo (per l'immediato perché per il futuro nessuno sa), ma davvero non ho mai provato questo sentimento di odio verso chi non lo ha fatto ne ho mai provato a convincere gli altri, cosa vi spinge a poter dire chi ha ragione e chi torto in una situazione del genere? Oggi vedo gente che se a qualcuno scivola la mascherina sotto il naso vorrebbe sparargli, questa non è vita


il punto è che la mascherina non scivola, ma è l'esempio della correttezza ed educazione delle persone.
ci sono quelli che se ne fregano e si sentono più furbi e non rispettano la regola, giusta o sbagliata che sia, e quelli che si sentono presi per il culo da queste persone. tutto qua.
all'aperto neanche io la metto, ma al chiuso si solo se ho vicino qualcuno. è obbligatoria intanto, e poi a qualcuno potrebbe dar fastidio, perchè lo devo provocare?
ormai sta passando il concetto che i cattivi son quelli che le regole le rispettano e gli altri sono i martiri.
mai sentito nessuno che "odia" l'altra fazione. io per primo.
però se uno non si vaccina, non rispetta le regole, sfrutta il SS e quindi i miei soldi, vogliono i tamponi gratis ed oltretutto si lamenta con scioperi e balle varie capisci anche te che alla gente girano. 
ora oltre a mantenere immigrati, finti invalidi, redditi di cittadinanza, politici, assenteisti statali ecc ecc ecc ci si mette anche sta categoria..


----------



## David Drills (11 Dicembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> non so perché poi sento che sparirebbe il " tampone te lo paghi!!" da parte dei vaccinati.. visto che in Italia la coerenza domina!!


Parlo solo di medici e oss, mica di tutti, ovviamente.


----------



## David Drills (11 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non mi sono dimenticato proprio un bel niente. Chi ti ha detto che sono no-vax?
> 
> Il mio lavoro ad esempio si basa su studio e know-how fondato su basi incontrovertibili. Applichi procedure di best-practices alle tue conoscenze, produci e ottieni i risultati sperati. Quando qualcosa non va, in genere hai commesso un errore o sei stato disattento e superficiale.
> 
> ...


Ma proprio no gabri, quello che dici può essere vero solo le lavori nella matematica pura. Tutto il resto, a cominciare dall'ingegneria nella quale lavoro io, è basato su approcci probabilistici. "Incontrovertibile" significa "nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi". La certezza assoluta non esiste in nulla, e ci sono libri su libri che lo dimostrano.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Esatto. Se noti hanno odio e pure molto i No Vax verso chi si è vaccinato. Viceversa chi lo ha fatto, odia i No Vax. Ma perché?
> Ognuno faccia quel cappero che gli pare e basta.
> 
> Ma chissene fotte se uno è vaccinato o meno.



Io sono di parte,ma non ho mai sentito nessun non vaccinato odiare le persone vaccinate.

Viceversa,i vaccinati,soprattutto quelli con molto seguito e con una telecamera puntata in faccia,si sono permessi di apostrofare tutti i non vaccinati come sorci (Burioni),come persone a cui mandare la polizia in casa a prelevarli con la forza (Bassetti).
Come imbecilli da buttare a mare (De Luca).
E potrei continuare ancora,ancora e ancora,riportando anche le parole dei ministri (ministri!),giornalisti,conduttori,ecc.ecc, nella loro opera di demonizzazione.

Poi ovviamente qualche ********* si trova anche in questo schieramento eh


----------



## pazzomania (11 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io sono di parte,ma non ho mai sentito nessun non vaccinato odiare le persone vaccinate.
> 
> Viceversa,i vaccinati,soprattutto quelli con molto seguito e con una telecamera puntata in faccia,si sono permessi di apostrofare tutti i non vaccinati come sorci (Burioni),come persone a cui mandare la polizia in casa a prelevarli con la forza (Bassetti).
> Come imbecilli da buttare a mare (De Luca).
> ...





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il punto è che la mascherina non scivola, ma è l'esempio della correttezza ed educazione delle persone.
> ci sono quelli che se ne fregano e si sentono più furbi e non rispettano la regola, giusta o sbagliata che sia, e quelli che si sentono presi per il culo da queste persone. tutto qua.
> all'aperto neanche io la metto, ma al chiuso si solo se ho vicino qualcuno. è obbligatoria intanto, e poi a qualcuno potrebbe dar fastidio, perchè lo devo provocare?
> ormai sta passando il concetto che i cattivi son quelli che le regole le rispettano e gli altri sono i martiri.
> ...





OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Esatto. Se noti hanno odio e pure molto i No Vax verso chi si è vaccinato. Viceversa chi lo ha fatto, odia i No Vax. Ma perché?
> Ognuno faccia quel cappero che gli pare e basta.
> 
> Ma chissene fotte se uno è vaccinato o meno.



Ma che gente frequentate 

Io quando affronto l'argomento con gente che conosco, la discussione dura 30 secondi, e nessuno usa termini particolarmente dispregiativi o addirittura odio verso alcuna delle due parti.
Finisce li la cosa.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma che gente frequentate
> 
> Io quando affronto l'argomento con gente che conosco, la discussione dura 30 secondi, e nessuno usa termini particolarmente dispregiativi o addirittura odio verso alcuna delle due parti.
> Finisce li la cosa.



Io non so manco chi sia sto Bassetti, puoi capire a me quanto me ne frega del Covid, dei vaccini, dei non vaccinati etc. 
Io manco parlo della questione fuori da qui, ma le orecchie le ho e ci sento piuttosto bene. E di commenti assurdi ne ho sentiti sia da uno schieramento che dall'altro.

Cosi come la gente stava fuori di testa durante i lockdown! Spioni dalle finestre, dai terrazzi, da ogni posto possibile. Ma andate a quel paese dai.


----------



## Rudi84 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Io non capisco come si possa paragonare la situazione attuale con quella di aprile o dell'anno scorso. Un anno fa in dicembre avevamo 9 regioni arancioni e 7 rosse. I contagi erano 40000 al giorno su 200000 tamponi quindi tasso di positività al 20% per non parlare di tutti i negozi chiusi cinema e teatri chiusi palestre chiuse e gli ospedali stracolmi. Secondo voi perchè da maggio praticamente siamo tornati a una quasi normalità? Non è stato lo spirito santo sapete c'è questa cosa che hanno creato che si chiama vaccino. E poi ormai lo sanno anche i sassi che il covid posso prenderlo anche io da vaccinato ma se lo prendo non vado all'ospedale perchè il vaccino mi protegge dalla malattia grave e non dall'infezione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Dicembre 2021)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco come si possa paragonare la situazione attuale con quella di aprile o dell'anno scorso. Un anno fa in dicembre avevamo 9 regioni arancioni e 7 rosse. I contagi erano 40000 al giorno su 200000 tamponi quindi tasso di positività al 20% per non parlare di tutti i negozi chiusi cinema e teatri chiusi palestre chiuse e gli ospedali stracolmi. Secondo voi perchè da maggio praticamente siamo tornati a una quasi normalità? Non è stato lo spirito santo sapete c'è questa cosa che hanno creato che si chiama vaccino.* E poi ormai lo sanno anche i sassi che il covid posso prenderlo anche io da vaccinato ma se lo prendo non vado all'ospedale perchè il vaccino mi protegge dalla malattia grave e non dall'infezione.*



Veramente anche i sassi sanno che puoi finirci lo stesso in TI,nonostante il vaccino 
Hai si molte meno probabilità,ma non la certezza assoluta.

Così come non avresti la certezza assoluta di finire in TI anche senza vaccino,soprattutto se quell'84 è il tuo anno di nascita.


----------



## raducioiu (11 Dicembre 2021)

> E poi ormai lo sanno anche i sassi che il covid posso prenderlo anche io da vaccinato ma se lo prendo non vado all'ospedale perchè il vaccino mi protegge dalla malattia grave e non dall'infezione



Non esattamente, sarebbe più corretto sostenere che statisticamente, almeno secondo i dati forniti attualmente, hai meno probabilità di sviluppare la malattia: nel senso che, appena concluso il primo ciclo vaccinale completo, potresti essere tra i 95 su 100 vaccinati che non sviluppano la malattia grave. Almeno per i primi 4 mesi.
L'Istituto Superiore della Sanità ha fatto sapere che dopo 5 mesi la protezione cala al 39%. Il che non significa, come qualcuno crede, che il singolo è protetto "almeno al 39%", ma che su 10 persone vaccinate da cinque mesi, più di 6 non sono protette e possono sviluppare la malattia (grave o lieve) come un non vaccinato.
In realtà poi le percentuali andrebbero rapportate a età e stato di salute (ad esempio è noto che un anziano vaccinato è comunque molto più a rischio di un giovane non vaccinato, indicativamente se non ricordo male di 13 volte).
Secondo me sarebbe opportuno ci fosse più chiarezza anche su queste cose perché molte persone vaccinate non hanno chiaro questo punto e abbassano molto la guardia (ad esempio conosco anziani che che prima magari usavano le ffp2 in luoghi affollati e ora usano le inutili chirurgiche perché non hanno ben capito il discorso della protezione percentuale).


----------



## Rudi84 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Veramente anche i sassi sanno che puoi finirci lo stesso in TI,nonostante il vaccino
> Hai si molte meno probabilità,ma non la certezza assoluta.
> 
> Così come non avresti la certezza assoluta di finire in TI anche senza vaccino,soprattutto se quell'84 è il tuo anno di nascita.


ok però se io continuo a sentire il governatore della mia regione che dice che in terapia intensiva i non vaccinati solo l'83% vuol dire che se fossero state vaccinate quelle persone ora in veneto invece di 115 persone in TI ce ne sarebbero solo 30 e saremmo distanti anni luce dalla zona gialla


----------



## raducioiu (11 Dicembre 2021)

> il governatore della mia regione che dice che in terapia intensiva i non vaccinati solo l'83%


Secondo i media e le istituzioni le terapie intensive sono strapiene di non vaccinati (o "no vax" come li chiamano loro).

Dati dell'ultimo report ISS: 

Malati Covid (29/10/21-28/11/21) :
- non vaccinati: 75.512
- vaccinati: 134.075 

Ricoverati Covid (15/10/21-14/11/21) :
- non vaccinati: 3.733
- vaccinati: 4.062 

Terapie Intensive Covid (15/10/21-14/11/21) :
- non vaccinati: 546
- vaccinati: 301 

Decessi Covid (08/10/21-07/11/21) :
- non vaccinati: 515
- vaccinati: 712

(i vaccinati ovviamente sono in generale più dei non vaccinati)


----------



## gabri65 (11 Dicembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Ma proprio no gabri, quello che dici può essere vero solo le lavori nella matematica pura. Tutto il resto, a cominciare dall'ingegneria nella quale lavoro io, è basato su approcci probabilistici. "Incontrovertibile" significa "nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi". La certezza assoluta non esiste in nulla, e ci sono libri su libri che lo dimostrano.



Amico David, non so che lavoro fai, ma io lavoro per l'appunto in ingegneria, e ti assicuro che è così. Tu parli di approcci e metodologie di studio per analizzare fenomeni e quant'altro, io non ho mai usato la probabilità per progettare qualcosa. Se poi mi parli di mettere a punto un prodotto chimico che toglie al 90% lo sporco nella lavastoviglie (solo per esempio, senza nulla togliere), è un altro discorso.

Comunque stiamo andando OT, il mio pensiero aveva un altro obiettivo.


----------



## David Drills (11 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico David, non so che lavoro fai, ma io lavoro per l'appunto in ingegneria, e ti assicuro che è così. Tu parli di approcci e metodologie di studio per analizzare fenomeni e quant'altro, io non ho mai usato la probabilità per progettare qualcosa. Se poi mi parli di mettere a punto un prodotto chimico che toglie al 90% lo sporco nella lavastoviglie (solo per esempio, senza nulla togliere), è un altro discorso.
> 
> Comunque stiamo andando OT, il mio pensiero aveva un altro obiettivo.


Ma proprio no... La progettazione di un ponte parte dallo stabilire la probabilità di collasso. Alla progettazione meccanica segue, dopo la realizzazione, il controllo qualità che esclude i pezzi "venuti male". Anche per un aereo si accetta una probabilità di failure delle componenti e si cerca la ridondanza per evitare disastri (e talvolta nemmeno basta) ... In ogni settore della tecnica, compresa quindi la medicina, si parla di probabilità e non di certezza.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Dicembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Ma proprio no... La progettazione di un ponte parte dallo stabilire la probabilità di collasso. Alla progettazione meccanica segue, dopo la realizzazione, il controllo qualità che esclude i pezzi "venuti male". Anche per un aereo si accetta una probabilità di failure delle componenti e si cerca la ridondanza per evitare disastri (e talvolta nemmeno basta) ... In ogni settore della tecnica, compresa quindi la medicina, si parla di probabilità e non di certezza.



Guarda, lavoro anche io nella sicurezza e conosco benissimo la ridondanza. Quello di cui parli tu rientra nell'imponderabile, come rotture, guasti e via discorrendo, e non è certo imputabile a errori di progettazione stretta. Quando io progetto un circuito o un software, di certo non ho percentuali di successo da seguire, se un circuito deve rispondere ad segnale in massimo 10 nanosecondi, lo progetti bene e quello risponde in base a caratteristiche dichiarate, non c'è probabilità che tenga.

Prova a chiederti se nelle navicelle spaziali mettono lampadine che si possono guastare, e chiediti perché le lampadine normali si guastano.

Tu parli di margini perché non si vuole spendere troppo in materiali di qualità e ci facciamo uno sconto sempre per i soliti motivi banali, costruire qualsiasi ponte in grado di resistere ad un meteorite da milioni di tonnellate non converrebbe a nessuno.

Stiamo andando di nuovo OT.


----------



## Walker (11 Dicembre 2021)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> ok però se io continuo a sentire il governatore della mia regione che dice che in terapia intensiva i non vaccinati solo l'83% vuol dire che se fossero state vaccinate quelle persone ora in veneto invece di 115 persone in TI ce ne sarebbero solo 30 e saremmo distanti anni luce dalla zona gialla


Inutile discutere, puoi argomentare finché vuoi ma ti ribalteranno sempre la frittata, in un modo o nell'altro.
E, visto che siamo corregionali..."Xe inùtie spiegarghe e robe al musso. Te perdi tempo e te infastidissi a bestia..."


----------



## vota DC (12 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Secondo i media e le istituzioni le terapie intensive sono strapiene di non vaccinati (o "no vax" come li chiamano loro).
> 
> Dati dell'ultimo report ISS:
> 
> ...


L'iss non è più affidabile. Lasciando perdere la vergognosa sceneggiata dell'annullamento delle morti a ottobre quando c'erano le amministrative (ma erano 60 al giorno persino in agosto) i dati dell'Iss stesso sono incongruenti.
Rapporto del 30 giugno 2021 dice che sono 19 milioni di immunizzati. Rapporto del 7 dicembre 2021 dice che sono 14 milioni che hanno ricevuto il vaccino almeno 5 mesi prima o che hanno fatto il booster. Mancano 5 milioni. E ovviamente pompa quelli immunizzati tra agosto, settembre, ottobre e novembre a.....30 milioni. Certo come no.


----------

